# My new chihuaha



## Jonny2006 (Feb 23, 2012)

so i just bought a baby. he is 7.5 months old and i think that he may have been abused and malnourished. what can i do to get him to be less skidish and less afraid of us. also what can i feed him to fatten him up?


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Welcome to CP! Your pup sounds a lot like a homeless dog that lives on my property. One thing I did to gain her trust was give her plenty of treats. Probably not the best thing, but it has worked well. I've also been taking it really slow with her. She's not anywhere as skittish as she used to be, but she is still a bit weary of people. She loves my pup though, so that has helped a lot. 

My advice to you is just give it time, with lots of love and patience. Good luck!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd buy a good quality food for him if you're trying to build him up....I don't know the foods in the US though.
I'd feed small and regular meals at first so as not to upset his tum.
What weight is he? If he's tiny you may have to feed 3-4 small meals throughout his life!

As for his being nervous I'd just give it time and let him come to you in his own time. Once he knows it's you giving him regular food and offering love and security he will soon come round.
Start with him as if he were a new puppy, he's proably had no training or socialisation at all including housetraining if he's been in an abusive home, he needs to learn slowly as a new puppy would...don't rush him at first until you're sure you have his trust.
He may never be socialised with strangers if he's been abused but if you can get his trust in you he will be a lovely little dog in just a few months time...patience is a virtue with these little dogs I'm afraid!


----------



## Jonny2006 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your advice! Taquito is about 5 pounds but he is very boney. so far the only way i can get him to eat his food is if i mix in canned ham with his kibble. He also enjoys hotdogs and chicken breast but i want to try to keep him away from human food as much as i can.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

the best thing you can do to gain trust its going for walks, that establishes a bond quicker than anything, even food


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

no no no no ham! ham is hard to digest and very salty  mix in canned dog food like wellness or merricks or anythin like that. what pet stores are around u?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe use some chicken broth instead of salty ham?? Chicken breast is OK. As far as the 'skiddish' behavior, maybe after a couple of weeks with you, you can enroll him in a puppy kindergarten? Another thing is the book Chihuahuas for Dummies, a very good book despite it's name! Alot of info. Good luck with him. Sue


----------

